# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال در مورد ديپلم مجدد

## Arefj

سلام 
بچه ها يه سوال داشتم 
ميخام ديپلم رياضي بگيرم 
بعد كنكور تجربي شركت كنم 
يه راهنمايي كلي ميتونيد بكنيد خيلي ابهام دارم
مثلا ميخام چهار درس عمومي با شيمي ٣ رو دوباره امتحان بدم 
البته هندسه و حسابان رو پاس بايد كنم 
خاستم بپرسم ميشه رياضي ٣ رو با حسابان تطبيق داد؟ 
چون حسابان نمرش معادل رياضي ٣ هس تو كنكور 
لطفا راهنماييم كنيد

----------


## Arefj

...

----------


## Nahal

سلام...
هندسه و حسابان و جبر و فیزیک رو باید امتحان بدین تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم فقط درسایی رو میشه تطبیق زد که کدشون یکی باشه مثل عمومی ها و شیمی... به نظرم حسابان و ریاضی3 تجربی کدشون فرق میکنه نمیشه تطبیق زد...

----------


## moez

بله فقط میتونی دروس کاملاااااااااااا مشترک رو تطبیق بزنی مثل عمومی ها وشیمی

----------


## Arefj

خيلي ممنون 
بعدش كدوم درس به عنوان نمره براي رياضي ٣ تو كنكور تجربي محسوب ميشه؟

----------


## khaan

سلام. در شیوه نامه اجرایی دیپلم مجدد اومده که میشه تطبیق داد ( اون آخراش یه نامه هست که تو اون نامه در مورد فیزیک 3  ریاضی و تجربی گفته شده ) ولی آموزش پرورش این بخش رو اجرا نمیکنه.

----------


## meh.75

> سلام. در شیوه نامه اجرایی دیپلم مجدد اومده که میشه تطبیق داد ( اون آخراش یه نامه هست که تو اون نامه در مورد فیزیک 3  ریاضی و تجربی گفته شده ) ولی آموزش پرورش این بخش رو اجرا نمیکنه.


نمره حسابان بجای ریاضی حساب میشه

----------

